# Gecko throat puffing and mouth gaping



## Buggster (Feb 5, 2018)

im probably just fussing over nothing again, but I’ve noticed that one of my Northern Spiny Tails does a lot of throat puffing and mouth gaping when Im watching her. 

She’s hasn’t taken to handling as well as her cage mate and I can’t figure if this is a defensive thing or not? 
Just does it (as far as I’m aware) when I’m watching her- no problem during the day when they’re sleeping. Mostly she’ll turn to face me and do it. No bubbles/excessive fluid in the mouth.

And her much more tamed cagemate has not exhibited the same behaviour.

Is it just a defensive behaviour or...?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Whilst I am not familiar with that species, other Strophurus do face whatever is threatening them and gape the mouth and expel short, sharp bursts of air, that sound a bit like a mini version of the caw of a crow. This is frequently accompanied by the body being presented side on and arched up like a cat. So if that describes your lizard’s behaviour, then I am sorry to say that it simply means that your lizard does not like you. However, with patience and persistence I am sure you will eventually charm the socks of it.


----------



## Buggster (Feb 6, 2018)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Whilst I am not familiar with that species, other Strophurus do face whatever is threatening them and gape the mouth and expel short, sharp bursts of air, that sound a bit like a mini version of the caw of a crow. This is frequently accompanied by the body being presented side on and arched up like a cat. So if that describes your lizard’s behaviour, then I am sorry to say that it simply means that your lizard does not like you. However, with patience and persistence I am sure you will eventually charm the socks of it.



Thanks. She can not like me all she wants, as long as she’s healthy- that was the main concern. 
And yep, she does the back arching and ‘squeaking’ as well. Must have been a cat or bird in another life


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 6, 2018)

LOL. "..a cat or a bird.." You just made my day!


----------



## tigahawk (Feb 13, 2018)

Still waiting on my Geckos / Pygopods in captivity book to hurry up from back order and get here so i can do more reading on them - but im looking to pick up a Trio in March. 

That sounds absolutely adorable rather than threatening XD


----------



## Buggster (Feb 13, 2018)

It is just too cute- thinks she’s a little lion.

Picked her up the other day just to have a quick check over and she went absolutely crazy nipping at my finger tips. Wasn’t even holding her, she was on an open palm and she went straight for the fingers to have a chomp.
And then of course she decided my hand was nice and warm and refused to go back onto her branch. Temperamental much?


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 13, 2018)

Buggster said:


> It is just too cute- thinks she’s a little lion.
> 
> Picked her up the other day just to have a quick check over and she went absolutely crazy nipping at my finger tips. Wasn’t even holding her, she was on an open palm and she went straight for the fingers to have a chomp.
> And then of course she decided my hand was nice and warm and refused to go back onto her branch. Temperamental much?


It's ALL about the warms.... cats and reptiles are very much alike in that regard!


----------

